# Guide wanted Sunday or Monday Corpus or Port A



## davessn763 (May 13, 2007)

I’m looking for an inshore guide for Sunday or Monday out of corpus or port A area. This for myself and my 12 year old son.
Thanks in advance for any leads or offers.


----------

